# Comfort Colors Offers Ladies Fitted Ringspun Crew Neck T-Shirt



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A ladies’ fitted ringspun crew-neck tee has been added to Comfort Colors by Chouinard’s lineup of basic and fashion garment-dyed apparel. Style 4200 is made of 100% combed ringspun cotton in a 4.8-ounce weight. It features a fitted silhouette with flatlock stitching on the sleeves and bottom hem. 

This stylish T-shirt has ¼-inch split double-needle chain stitching on the shoulders and neck along with a ½-inch rib knit collar. Shoulder to shoulder taping adds durability and offers a finished look. 

Women’s sizes range from extra small up to 2
XL. It comes in 32 fashion colors including light berry, blossom, lagoon, aloe, mango, and citrus. 

Custom colors are available with a minimum order. Any color can be matched from a business card or fabric swatch. Color proofs are generally turned in one day for approval.

For more information, contact Comfort Colors By Chouinard at (802) 485-8600; email: [email protected]: or go to www.dyehouse.com.


----------

